# can't mount linux filesystems



## galtthedestroyer (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been scouring through this forum and googling to no avail.  I have XFS partitions with data that I want to move to my new ZFS pool.  I found the disks using `gpart show`, used su, `mount -t xfs`.  I keep getting "operation not permitted." Please help!

`gpart show`

```
=>       63  488397105  ada0  MBR  (232G)
         63     192717     1  linux-data  [active]  (94M)
     192780   19535040     2  linux-data  (9.3G)
   19727820    3903795     3  linux-swap  (1.9G)
   23631615  464760450     4  linux-data  (221G)
  488392065       5103        - free -  (2.5M)

=>       34  488397101  ada1  GPT  (232G)
         34  488397101     1  linux-data  (232G)

=>       34  234441581  ada2  GPT  (111G)
         34  234441581     1  linux-data  (111G)

=>       63  160086465  ada3  MBR  (76G)
         63         63        - free -  (31k)
        126  160086339     1  freebsd  [active]  (76G)
  160086465         63        - free -  (31k)

=>        34  1953525101  ada4  GPT  (931G)
          34  1953525101     1  linux-data  (931G)

=>        0  160086339  ada3s1  BSD  (76G)
          0  143681536       1  freebsd-zfs  (68G)
  143681536   16384000       2  freebsd-swap  (7.8G)
  160065536      20803          - free -  (10M)
```


```
[matt@pcbsd-4287] ~% su
Password:
[matt@pcbsd-4287] /usr/home/matt# mount -vt xfs /dev/ada1p1 /mnt/ada1_232G/
```


```
mount: /dev/ada1p1: Operation not permitted
tank/ROOT/default on / (zfs, local, nfsv4acls, fsid f27776abdecea231)
```

The same goes for adding the read only flag for mounting. I'll be happy to prune or remove the following to avoid a wall of text:
`[matt@pcbsd-4287] ~% ls -lah /dev`

```
dr-xr-xr-x   8 root  wheel      512B Oct 10 10:49 .
drwxr-xr-x  22 root  wheel       29B Oct  1 16:19 ..
crw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      0x21 Oct 10 14:49 acpi
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        4B Oct 10 14:49 ad0 -> ada2
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        6B Oct 10 14:49 ad0p1 -> ada2p1
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        4B Oct 10 14:49 ad1 -> ada3
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        4B Oct 10 14:49 ad10 -> ada1
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        6B Oct 10 14:49 ad10p1 -> ada1p1
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        4B Oct 10 14:49 ad16 -> ada4
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        6B Oct 10 14:49 ad16p1 -> ada4p1
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        6B Oct 10 14:49 ad1s1 -> ada3s1
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        7B Oct 10 14:49 ad1s1a -> ada3s1a
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        7B Oct 10 14:49 ad1s1b -> ada3s1b
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        4B Oct 10 14:49 ad8 -> ada0
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        6B Oct 10 14:49 ad8s1 -> ada0s1
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        6B Oct 10 14:49 ad8s2 -> ada0s2
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        6B Oct 10 14:49 ad8s3 -> ada0s3
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        6B Oct 10 14:49 ad8s4 -> ada0s4
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x66 Oct 10 14:49 ada0
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x70 Oct 10 14:49 ada0s1
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x72 Oct 10 14:49 ada0s2
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x74 Oct 10 14:49 ada0s3
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x76 Oct 10 14:49 ada0s4
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x68 Oct 10 14:49 ada1
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x7a Oct 10 14:49 ada1p1
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x6a Oct 10 14:49 ada2
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x7c Oct 10 14:49 ada2p1
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x6c Oct 10 14:49 ada3
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x7e Oct 10 14:49 ada3s1
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x85 Oct 10 14:49 ada3s1a
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x87 Oct 10 14:49 ada3s1b
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x6e Oct 10 14:49 ada4
crw-r-----   1 root  operator   0x81 Oct 10 14:49 ada4p1
crw-------   1 root  kmem       0x1f Oct 10 14:49 audit
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x15 Oct 10 14:50 bpf
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        3B Oct 10 14:49 bpf0 -> bpf
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  operator   0x65 Oct 10 14:49 cd0
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        3B Oct 10 14:50 cdrom -> cd0
crw-------   1 root  wheel       0x5 Oct 10 18:13 console
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x41 Oct 10 14:49 consolectl
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel       0x7 Oct 10 14:49 ctty
crw-rw----   1 uucp  dialer     0x25 Oct 10 14:49 cuau0
crw-rw----   1 uucp  dialer     0x26 Oct 10 14:49 cuau0.init
crw-rw----   1 uucp  dialer     0x27 Oct 10 14:49 cuau0.lock
crw-rw----   1 uucp  dialer     0x2b Oct 10 14:49 cuau1
crw-rw----   1 uucp  dialer     0x2c Oct 10 14:49 cuau1.init
crw-rw----   1 uucp  dialer     0x2d Oct 10 14:49 cuau1.lock
crw-------   1 root  operator   0x9f Oct 10 14:50 cuse
crw-------   1 root  wheel       0x6 Oct 10 14:49 devctl
cr--r--r--   1 root  wheel      0x5e Oct 10 14:49 devstat
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel      512B Oct 10 14:49 dri
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel      0x8f Oct 10 16:06 dsp0.0
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel      0xa8 Oct 10 16:06 dsp0.1
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel      0xaa Oct 10 16:06 dsp1.1
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel      0x9b Oct 10 17:05 dsp2.0
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        3B Oct 10 14:50 dvd -> cd0
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel      512B Oct 10 14:49 fd
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x1e Oct 10 14:49 fido
crw-r-----   1 root  operator    0x3 Oct 10 14:49 geom.ctl
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel      512B Oct 10 14:49 gptid
crw-------   1 root  wheel       0xb Oct 10 14:49 io
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        7B Oct 10 14:49 kbd1 -> kbdmux0
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        5B Oct 10 14:49 kbd2 -> ukbd0
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x19 Oct 10 14:49 kbdmux0
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x20 Oct 10 14:49 klog
crw-r-----   1 root  kmem       0x1c Oct 10 14:49 kmem
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel      512B Oct 10 14:49 label
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       12B Oct 10 14:50 log -> /var/run/log
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  cups       0x2e Oct 10 14:49 lpt0
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel      0x2f Oct 10 14:49 lpt0.ctl
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x4b Oct 10 14:49 mdctl
crw-r-----   1 root  kmem       0x1b Oct 10 14:49 mem
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel      0x17 Oct 10 14:49 midistat
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel      0x48 Oct 10 14:49 mixer0
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel      0x49 Oct 10 14:49 mixer1
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel      0x4a Oct 10 14:49 mixer2
crw-------   1 root  kmem       0x1d Oct 10 14:49 nfslock
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel       0x8 Oct 10 18:17 null
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  operator   0x5f Oct 10 14:49 pass0
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  operator   0x60 Oct 10 14:49 pass1
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  operator   0x61 Oct 10 14:49 pass2
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  operator   0x62 Oct 10 14:49 pass3
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  operator   0x63 Oct 10 14:49 pass4
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  operator   0x64 Oct 10 14:49 pass5
crw-r--r--   1 root  wheel       0xa Oct 10 14:49 pci
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0xa0 Oct 10 14:50 pf
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x30 Oct 10 14:49 ppi0
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel       0xc Oct 10 14:49 ptmx
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel      512B Oct 10 16:06 pts
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel       0xd Oct 10 10:49 random
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        4B Oct 10 14:50 shm -> /tmp
cr--r--r--   1 root  wheel       0x4 Oct 10 14:49 sndstat
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        4B Oct 10 14:49 stderr -> fd/2
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        4B Oct 10 14:49 stdin -> fd/0
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        4B Oct 10 14:49 stdout -> fd/1
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x18 Oct 10 14:49 sysmouse
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x22 Oct 10 14:49 ttyu0
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x23 Oct 10 14:49 ttyu0.init
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x24 Oct 10 14:49 ttyu0.lock
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x28 Oct 10 14:49 ttyu1
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x29 Oct 10 14:49 ttyu1.init
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x2a Oct 10 14:49 ttyu1.lock
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x31 Oct 10 14:49 ttyv0
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x32 Oct 10 14:49 ttyv1
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x33 Oct 10 14:49 ttyv2
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x34 Oct 10 14:49 ttyv3
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x35 Oct 10 14:49 ttyv4
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x36 Oct 10 14:49 ttyv5
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x37 Oct 10 14:49 ttyv6
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x38 Oct 10 14:49 ttyv7
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x39 Oct 10 14:49 ttyv8
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x3a Oct 10 14:49 ttyv9
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x3b Oct 10 14:49 ttyva
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x3c Oct 10 14:49 ttyvb
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x3d Oct 10 14:49 ttyvc
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x3e Oct 10 14:49 ttyvd
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x3f Oct 10 14:49 ttyve
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x40 Oct 10 14:49 ttyvf
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x42 Oct 10 14:49 ufssuspend
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        9B Oct 10 14:49 ugen0.1 -> usb/0.1.0
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        9B Oct 10 14:49 ugen1.1 -> usb/1.1.0
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        9B Oct 10 14:49 ugen1.2 -> usb/1.2.0
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        9B Oct 10 14:49 ugen1.3 -> usb/1.3.0
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        9B Oct 10 14:49 ugen1.4 -> usb/1.4.0
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        9B Oct 10 14:49 ugen2.1 -> usb/2.1.0
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        9B Oct 10 14:49 ugen3.1 -> usb/3.1.0
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        9B Oct 10 14:49 ugen4.1 -> usb/4.1.0
lrw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel        9B Oct 10 14:49 ugen5.1 -> usb/5.1.0
crw-r--r--   1 root  operator   0x96 Oct 10 14:49 uhid0
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x94 Oct 10 14:49 ukbd0
crw-r--r--   1 root  operator   0x9a Oct 10 14:49 ums0
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        6B Oct 10 14:49 urandom -> random
dr-xr-xr-x   2 root  wheel      512B Oct 10 14:49 usb
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  operator   0x46 Oct 10 14:49 usbctl
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0x45 Oct 10 14:49 vboxdrv
crw-------   1 root  wheel      0xa5 Oct 10 14:50 vboxnetctl
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  operator   0x47 Oct 10 14:49 xpt0
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  wheel       0x9 Oct 10 10:49 zero
crw-rw-rw-   1 root  operator   0x44 Oct 10 14:49 zfs
```


----------

